# Order placed



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

As above johnny, first time with you, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cool, will get it sorted Monday 

Thanks alot for it


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

hi mate, arrived today but my #7 show car glaze is nowhere to been seen! ive left you my number on your answering machine if you need?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Giarc, 

That will be the dodgy warehouse boys!!

There was one on the side this morning so we thought we would give it till 3pm this afternoon to see if anyone shouted and sure enough......

All sorted now, Mr Postie has just left with it under his arm 

Apologies for the delay.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

cheers for the phone call also.


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Bloody hell, it was here before I woke up!!!!!! thanks mate, talk about service


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks alot for thecomments Giarc, glad it got there safely


----------

